
Man Unveils Interactive Toothpick Sculpture of SF That Took 35 Years to Create - vamsee
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2011/man-unveils-interactive-toothpick-sculpture-of-san-francisco-that-took-35-years-to-create/
======
swift
Haha, wow. Went to the Exploratorium today and saw this guy there with his
sculpture. Now it's on the front page of Hacker News! What a coincidence.

He said that when people ask him when he started building it, he replies
"Well, I got up _real_ early this morning."

------
keyle
This just makes me thinking that people just have misplaced talent. Just
imagine if cancer research and solving aids was as approachable as building
things with toothpicks, we'd probably be way further than we are in solving
the world's problems.

------
cloudwalking
I was impressed, but then I learned there are a dozen paths through. Now I'm
baffled.

~~~
goatforce5
Likewise. For the first 45 seconds or so I was like "Oh, that's kinda neat"
but it went on to show more and more tours interwoven together and his little
hidden personal details in it... That's a thing of beauty right there.

------
rpedroso
Not to be a pedant, but I believe that this is not a Ruth Goldberg machine,
but rather, a Jolly Ball track: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4qlXjhUHvg>

~~~
delinka
Mr. Gorrell does indeed get this wrong. (It's 'Rube', btw)

------
brunt
I couldn't help but think of how fragile it is, and how I could never spend so
much time making something if I knew it could (physically) break so easily.

~~~
mcrittenden
Exactly what I was thinking. The thought of tripping and falling and
destroying 35 years worth of work makes me really uncomfortable.

~~~
goatforce5
Tibetan Buddhism isn't for you then:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_mandala>

"Sand mandalas traditionally take several weeks to build, due to the large
amount of work involved in laying down the sand in such intricate detail." "A
sand mandala is ritualistically destroyed once it has been completed and its
accompanying ceremonies and viewing are finished to symbolize the Buddhist
doctrinal belief in the transitory nature of material life."

------
CWIZO
I've just recently returned from my first trip to SF. This video really made
my day, and it feels so much more real now that I've actually seen most of
this things.

Those of you who live in SF, you can't imagine how lucky you are! I envy you
all!

------
gojomo
Don't ask for the 'Great Quake and Fire of 1906' path.

------
kloncks
I wonder how many people living in San Francisco actually know its beautiful
history.

~~~
sliverstorm
I think that may be waxing just a tad romantic. I know a thing or three about
San Francisco's history, and I wouldn't call it _beautiful_.

~~~
arethuza
I'm struggling to think of anywhere that has a history that I would call
beautiful.

~~~
akadien
The Playboy mansion?

------
CallMeV
What happens to the sculpture, now he has completed it? Does it go on
permanent exhibition somewhere? Curious to know its fate. I would like to
visit San Fran some time, and I would pay to go and see that sculpture if I
did.

~~~
swift
It's currently at the Exploratorium, but I have no idea how long it'll remain
there.

------
ernestipark
the best part is the centrifugal force.

------
URSpider94
You just made my Sunday night.

------
hugh3
Like most of these sorts of projects, it's a combination of "impressive" and
"kinda sad".

edit: Removed bit about children

~~~
bstar
At 55 seconds he says the Toll Booth "has the time our son was born". This man
achieved a work of art that is far from sad. It's very obvious that this has
tons of sentimental value, but it is also a wonderful work of art. I hope I
can achieve a long-term disciplined accomplishment like this in my lifetime
(my children notwithstanding).

